# Clinique Skincare



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sick of trying new soaps, scrubs, lotions, and creams for my face.
I've tried Clinique's face wash a couple of times and I use their Dramatically Different lotion daily, so I think I'm just going to go and buy all of the products I need from them, instead of trying new things every month.

Does anybody else use Clinique?


----------



## clamster (Dec 25, 2007)

I have their liquid face soap. It's nothing anything special, doesn't remove my makeup. I believe the Dramatically Different lotion contains mineral oil? I heard that is really bad for your face because it clogs your pores.


----------



## anaibb (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm a Clinique Type III skin and I use their 3 step system, plus Total Turnaround and some other stuff for almost 10 years now.
I'm quite happy about it. I use the Dramatically Different Gel, intead of the lotion and it is great for oily skins. Of course that, if you intend to take off your makeup only with the soap it won't work, but it is great if you clean your face before with some cleansing wipes (I use the ones from Sephora, which are OK) and take off your eye makeup with a special lotion (I use Clinique's Take the Day off), then the soap will work. If you don't have makeup on, the soap will be enough. The only bad thing about it is that if you miss one day of using it, your skin will visible pay off. But I'm quite happy about it!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

Although I really don't have acne (just a zit or 2 around period time), I use the Clinique Acne Solutions set. Its a foam soap, toner (loooovveee this) and a moisturizer. It is amazing. I had super greasy skin. Once I stated using this, it stopped being as greasy. I am in love!


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

...


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I haven't used the skincare, but a girlfriend used it in college. The toner was pretty strong, we removed our nail polish with it once._

 
omg! lol


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I haven't used the skincare, but a girlfriend used it in college.  The toner was pretty strong, we removed our nail polish with it once._

 
O.O wtf


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 26, 2007)

in my experience Clinique skincare is bland and bleh. I like the Dramatically Different lotion because it does a good job of moisturizing, but the price is ridiculous for what it's made of. That price for basically mineral oil? No thanks. I can find a moisturizer made of that at walgreens for around 5 bucks.

@ clamster - mineral oil is not comedogenic


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to use clinque 3 step in type 2 off and on for years ..but i noticed after about 3-4 months of continual use my skin got crazy and dried out and flaked off ..the toners are super strong ..the only toner i would use now is the mild one regardless of your skin type ...go with the mild toner.  I do love the dramatically diffrent lotion .. it's just simple and does a great job moisturizing.  THe all about eyes stuff is good to.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 26, 2007)

This summer I decided that I need a better skincare routine than just clean and clear and Origin's A Perfect World lotion.  At first I tried Clinique, that wasn't smart.  I used the Liquid facial soap, toner #2 and the superdefense moisturizer for dry skin.  I broke out SO badly.  my face felt dirty for some reason.  After I went to Sephora, the woman there suggested a brand called Boscia...I really really liked it.  I don't know if it's all natural but it's just really nice stuff.  I stopped using that because even though it didn't make the few breakouts I do have any worse, it didn't help clearing them up.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I haven't used the skincare, but a girlfriend used it in college.  The toner was pretty strong, we removed our nail polish with it once._

 
That doesn't surprise me. I've heard many times that the toner contains acetone (The stuff in nail polish remover)


----------



## athena123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I tried Clinique a few years ago after I stopped taking birth control pill and my face started breaking out. Horrible, awful stuff that dried out my skin, caused flakies and further irritation that just made everything worse. I switched to Murad acne complex after that with much better results! 

And anything that can remove nail polish? I don't what that anywhere NEAR my face!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 26, 2007)

Are y'all serious?!? One of the MUA I work with is always plugging their skincare. I had no desire to use it, but I def. won't after reading this stuff.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 26, 2007)

I may be stupid, but I bought it anyways 
xD I've used all the stuff once and my skin feels fine
shrug, we'll see how long it works


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Although I really don't have acne (just a zit or 2 around period time), I use the Clinique Acne Solutions set. Its a foam soap, toner (loooovveee this) and a moisturizer. It is amazing. I had super greasy skin. Once I stated using this, it stopped being as greasy. I am in love!_

 
i use that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it kinda isn't working though, just made my skin really smooth (wich i love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
but since it was really clearing my acne like the consultant said, my doctor put me on dalacin t...yup...
i love the 3 step plan though, no doubt


----------



## Summer (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been using the 3 step system for 2 months now and I notice no difference in my skin except the dramatically different moisturizing lotion was making me break out! I never break out, so I stopped using that lotion, my skin cleared up as far as breakouts is concerned from the lotion, but my skin is still the same as before I started using it. Needless to say, I will not repurchase.


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 28, 2007)

Clinque's ingredients are pretty harsh.  I wouldn't put it near my face.  

True story - former counter mgr at my local MAC used to use the toner to remove color from her hair.  Ill.  Something that harmful can't be good for your face!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2008)

^The MUA I was talking about in my last post actually told a client a couple days ago that she saw a fellow employee use Clinique to clean wax from a floor and it made her a believer in their products!! WTF!?!? That would scare the shit out of me!


----------



## user79 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, the toners are sooo strong!! My mom used to get the try-pacs in the gift sets with purchase, and it usually included a mini toner bottle. One whiff of that and it made my eyes water.


----------



## Kristal (Jan 8, 2008)

I got samples of the 3-step system and it made me brake out at first but all cleansers do that at first.

i was thinking about buying at because my skin looks great now, but... you guys made me scared! not one good review? then this stuff must suck!


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2008)

I think their creams and stuff are pretty good, I just think the products are too expensive here in Switzerland for what it is. But just the toners, ugh, they are horrible.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use the #2 Lotion which is strong but next time I'll get them mild one which doesn't contain alcohol and has a 0,5 BHA in, much better


----------



## Kristal (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think their creams and stuff are pretty good, I just think the products are too expensive here in Switzerland for what it is. But just the toners, ugh, they are horrible._

 
What skincare products are you currently using? because your skin is PERFECT!


----------



## LRG (Jan 9, 2008)

i have used clinique's 3 step skincare on and off for years.  i don't really know why seeing it never gave me that great results.  i guess i just figured that my skin would never be great no matter what skincare i used.  i had monthy break outs, oily t-zone, and large pores.  a few times when i ran out of clinique, i was really broke and was forced to buy cheaper skincare.  when i used the cheaper stuff i actually didn't notice any change in my skin so i just figured i might as well stick w/ the cheap stuff since it gives me the same results as clinique.  but about 3 months ago i decided to give lush's skincare a try because i got bored with what i was using and this is the first time in years that i've seen a visual improvment in my skin.  i've been using their coalface face soap, tea tree toner, and cosmetic lad moisturizer.  my face is much smoother! and eventhough i still get the odd monthy break out, i notice that it's not half as bad as before and that it fades much quicker.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 10, 2008)

If you have combination skin or sensitive skin. STAY AWAY!
I have sensitive skin.
I had used their Acne Skin Care products in the past for a good 6 months and the end result was cystic acne and dry skin to the point where it peeled. The chemicals in these products are STRONG and not made for all skin types.
My skin hasn't been the same since. Although I don't break out much now and it has healed since then (its been 3 yrs) my skin still remains dry. However, I used their toner (after the destruction of my face and to finish up the product) which was pretty good but I would NEVER buy their skin care products ever again. I have been using  Neutrogena after that and I love it!


----------



## Kristal (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_If you have combination skin or sensitive skin. STAY AWAY!
I have sensitive skin.
I had used their Acne Skin Care products in the past for a good 6 months and the end result was cystic acne and dry skin to the point where it peeled. The chemicals in these products are STRONG and not made for all skin types.
My skin hasn't been the same since. Although I don't break out much now and it has healed since then (its been 3 yrs) my skin still remains dry. However, I used their toner (after the destruction of my face and to finish up the product) which was pretty good but I would NEVER buy their skin care products ever again. I have been using Neutrogena after that and I love it!_

 
wow! that sucks.
i think im gonna stay away from this stuff!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't been much of a clinique fan even though I've worked for them :rollseyes: the products generally for me (I have dry skin), just isn't moisturizing enough. whenever I use their stuff my skin feels blah. although there are a few things that I like

15 min facial mask - the effect is great but it's still rather drying
cleansing bar soap - it gives you that squeaky clean feeling and it lasts FOREVER
Clarifying lotion - if you're gonna use a toner you might as well use this one for the exfoliating benefits

that's about it. generally I wouldn't recommend the range to those with dry complexion. However, those with pimple problems tend to benefit very well from clinique's products


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just an FYI: the clarifying lotion does not have acetone and is really not as harsh as people claim.  I am a skin type 1 which is VERY DRY and I have had a really bad problem with eczema for years (to the point where it hurts).  Since using Clinique I can guarantee you that it works.  I have not had a problem since.

From what I have been reading, it looks like some have just gotten the wrong products for their skin type.  I strongly suggest you find a really good Clinique consultant.  It makes a world of a difference.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 14, 2008)

according to the clinique sa im a skin type 2. Started using the 3 step skincare programme 2 weeks ago and have been using it as directed. i havent had any spots for well over a year, last week i started coming out in spots and now ive got dry skin all over my face. i went back to speak to the lady at clinique and she was little help :-( im going to stop using it all together and stick to cleansing wipes, moisturizer and water!!


----------



## kaylaklvc (Jan 14, 2008)

I went to the Clinique counter looking for sparkly pink eyeshadow... and somehow was upsold and ended up with the 3 Step System. I thought the toner was so cool at first, since I thought it must be doing a great job since everytime I used it the cotton ball had dirt on it even after washing my face! It worked well for about a week, but then I noticed my overall skin was changing. It was somehow getting more oily! That stuff is way too harsh so I stopped using it. It just doesn't make sense to dry out your skin and then to add tons of moisturizer. Needless to say, I won't be returning! For reference I used the Clarifying Lotion II. I would not recommend it. If you read the back of the label, the toner is basically all alcohol! It's way too harsh for skin. And the moisturizer doesn't have SPF and is very oily. Personally, I feel that there are way better products on the market that do a better job for less money.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 17, 2008)

Does the toner that comes in the Acne Solutions kit have alcohol in it?

It looks like if I check out this or the 3-step line, I will have to make some modifications...


----------



## Kalico (Feb 21, 2008)

I have combination/normal skin. I LOVE their dramatically different lotion and I use the Clarifying Lotion 3 to get rid of pimples. I spot treat it and they go away faster. (I just looked it up online... I had no idea it was an exfoliator.. lol I have no idea why it works on my pimples.)


----------



## gator_tots (Feb 21, 2008)

Their foundations are where it's at for me but unfortunately I find that their skincare line kind of sucks for me. I use dermalogica and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## shan1125 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Clarifying lotion have alcohol in for evopation only!  It not the traditional alcohol in it.  If the clarifying lotion stings or burns it is the wrong one.  It should tingle not burn.  The DDM lotion is for dry skin.  the gel should be used by oily skin.  The skin care is very good but you should be skin typed correctly not going by guessing.  There are 8 questions that the consultant should ask to figure out the right products for you.  It is not one type for all.  Please feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 26, 2008)

I ended up getting the acne solutions kit, and as I thought it might, it was too harsh for my skin. Just because someone has pimples doesn't mean that their skin is automatically dripping with oil!! Clinique needs to realize this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have _very slightly_ oily skin in my t-zone and normal to dry cheeks (depends on the weather), and typically breakout only on my cheeks, not my t-zone, and I fall into type 2 according to the quiz on the website (DO NOT go by those little marker things at the counter! They are not accurate. Check the website's profiler first). The product is marketed as safe for all skin types (1-4) but with the way it treated my skin, IMO I'd say it's better for types 3 or 4.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Feb 27, 2008)

My face recently started breaking out pretty bad, worse my skin has ever been in my entire life and since I'm so pale, a pimple is like WOAH!!! So I went and bought Clinque and my skin is totally clear again. I can get away with just tinted moisturizer and a setting powder!!!

I say give it shot, and thats all any of us can say. EVERYONE has different skin. My best friend has flawless skin and all she uses is a plain bar of soap, I think its like men's soap or something. Whereas my other friend pays like $200 for some ungodly skin care system and gets regular facials PLUS she takes medication for her ance.

So really its up to you. Skincare is a trial and error type thing, you just have to keep trying until you find what works for you. I know it sucks, but once you figure out what works, its more than worth it.

Oh and also...if you're not already on it...
try Birth Control.

Once I started The Pill I noticed a change in my skin within a month (this was before I started using Clinque). So yeah...whatevers.

<333


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 27, 2008)

I LOOOOOOVE their foundations but havent really used the skincare...


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 2, 2008)

When I returned the Acne Solutions Kit the other day, the SA actually listened to what I had to say about my skin, I ended up exchanging it for the Mild Liquid cleanser and the Clarifying Lotion #2. First off, I *LOVE* the cleanser. Doesn't dry my skin out at all after washing. Still mixed feelings a/b the clarifying lotion (which the SA said is a "mild exfoliant" not a "toner", haha), but it doesn't suck completely.  And I got a sample of the Dramatically Different lotion (the gel sucked, apparently b/c it's not for my skin type), and it's cool, but I am watching for any potential reactions, but for the most part, my skin feels super comfortable, which hasn't happened in a long while.

*crosses fingers, lol*


----------



## Anemone (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_If you have combination skin or sensitive skin. STAY AWAY!
-
The chemicals in these products are STRONG and not made for all skin types.
-
I have been using Neutrogena after that and I love it!_

 
I have combination skin and I used Clinique a few years ago for my skin care. It didn't make me break out or anything but their products are very strong - like people have said, especially the toner!
I too have switched to Neutrogena now and the results are even better, and the products are much milder. 

The only Clinique 3 step product I use now is the moisturizer.


----------



## madkitty (Mar 5, 2008)

I found clinique about 8 weeks ago and omg my skin is amazing now! I dont like the first step of the 3 step so I just use no 3 toner ( I have combi skin) and dramatically different gel. In addition Im also using the total turnaround lotion and have just started to try the new skin tone corrector which makes my skin feel amazing after applying.

Its the time of month week again and normally I am used to having 3/4 large painful cysts around about this time but since I have started my new routine I havent had one single spot its amazing. A lot of people have commented on how even my skin is now and for the first time in 34 years Im loving my skin to bits!


----------



## xiahe (Mar 9, 2008)

i use Clinique and i love it!  i use their Acne Solutions line - the foaming cleanser and toner [both do a really good job at controlling my breakouts - but of course i always get those hormonal/stress-related breakouts] and then their Dramatically Different Moisturizing gel.  =]


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 12, 2008)

I've used Clinique when I was in my teens for my acne but it didn't work.  I was introduced to Biotherm in Asia and I'm sold on their products.  I still use Clinique's exfoliator though but that's about the only thing I would buy there.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't like their skincare at all.  The clarifying lotions/toners have too much alcohol in them IMO.  the rest of the line just breaks me out.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 16, 2008)

I hate Clinique skincare, I tried it about 8 years ago and it made my skin worse. 
The toner is great for getting fake tan off if you've put to much on or as emergency polish remover, or to clean grime of your kitchen counters.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 2, 2008)

how long do the full size systems last?


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

i've tried clinque's 3 step systems many times in the last 10 years or so, but they never worked for me. they would always just dry me out very badly. i'm still on a mission to find the right skin care routine for me


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Since I've purchased the Liquid Facial Soap Oily Skin Formula and Clarifying Lotion #4, my skin has never been great! I've used it for a week so far and I love it!! I haven't purchased the Dramatically Different Gel and will when I get paid so that I can complete my skincare regimen.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 3, 2010)

I have sensitive skin and LOVE the clarifying lotion #2.. In fact, my boyfriend and I are constantly fighting over who gets to use it first!

I believe they have "mild" and "extra mild" versions, right?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 5, 2010)

I've tried a few clinique products before in the past and found that most of them were a bit too strong and irritating for my skin. I found the face wash and toners to be really drying. I also heard that you could take off nail polish with their toners before too which kind of freaks me out lol. 

The Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion has some comedogenic ingredients in it but as with anything out there, some things may break other's out while other people may have no issues. I found it to be a bit too heavy too and never seemed to fully absorb into my combination dry skin either. 

Now the Gel is quite nice and makes your face feel super smooth afterwards! But unfortunately if you have skin that's on the dryer side it may not be enough moisturization for you. But it's a good product if you want to layer it with other moisturizing products like a serum or something. 

They're Moisturize Surge gel in the jar is very nice though. They say it's not meant to be used as a moisturizer and again dryer skin's will find that it's not enough but it adds a good bit of hydration to the skin. Another product that you can layer with if you would like. 

For makeup remover's they're cleansing oil in balm form in the jar (sorry I forgot the name of it) is quite good too. It's pretty good for traveling as long as you're not going to leave it somewhere really hot or else it'll probably melt lol!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 17, 2010)

I've used quite a few of Clinique's skincare products. The 3-step and Acne 3-step failed to do anything for my terribly acne-prone skin (however, the only thing that helped was accutane). I'm not a fan of any of their moisturizers, but I do LOVE the Take the Day Off Cleansing Balm (oil based but rinses off so cleanly, gets off waterproof mascara and sunscreen too!), and the Rinse Off Foaming Cleanser (I use it after the balm just to get my skin extra clean).


----------



## Chelseaa (Oct 13, 2010)

I use clinique! I've used it before and switched back just over a year ago. This forum is making me regret my pricey choices for some reason - although I know that it works for me. I don't find that clinique works any miracles but my skin definitely stays in a very neutral state with occasional breakouts and minimal problems otherwise I guess. People talking about the toner being too harsh makes me nervous ... I don't want it to ruin my skin. It seems to be going well so far though. Definitely love the lotion, and the mildness of the facewash. I'm sure there are many other great products that trump clinique's, but my experiences have not been terrible. Since everybody's skin is very different it definitely doesn't hurt to give it a shot.
  	Also, clinique has another set of toners that are much more mild. You could try those out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you have good experiences with these products


  	oh and p.s. .... I use Clarifying Lotion II and my skin is pretty sensitive, dry-combination. No immediate negativities so far...


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought the three step skincare for normal to oily skins.

  	It worked really well at first, my skin felt lovely, then it started to feel as if the moisturiser wasn't really sinking in.  I asked the Clinique lady about this and she said that I should use more of the toner/exfoliator.  So I did..then I found out that the DDML contained no SPF and that I had to use City Block with it.  You don't really want to use two moisturisers when you have combo skin.

  	I finished the products and didn't want to buy them again.  I remembered that I liked the liquid soap so I got two bottles of that from Duty Free.  I like it as a face wash and it lasts a long time but there are far cheaper ones which do a better job (e.g. Tesco Vitamin E face wash which costs less than £1 and works far better).

  	Then I came across the "30 things to do before you're 30" where you could send off for a sample  sized set of the 3 step programme.  I entered my details and they said I had dry skin so I received the set for dry skin.

  	The toner stung me like mad, I applied a little bit and literally, my face was burning for a good 5 minutes before I took it off and chucked it in the bin.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the Acne Solutions 3-step from them and love it. The clearing moisturizer is the only thing that could get rid of all the bumps on my forehead. Recently I've formed a couple cystic ance spots but they're not red or painful!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I actually just got started on clinique's three step skincare. I have been loving it so far, and I highy reccomend it to anyone. It keeps my skin super clean and clear. They also have an extremely good selection so that no matter what skin type you are, they have something for you! I hope you decide to start clinique, it is amazing!!


----------



## kchan99 (Dec 31, 2010)

shan1125 said:


> The Clarifying lotion have alcohol in for evopation only! It not the traditional alcohol in it. If the clarifying lotion stings or burns it is the wrong one. It should tingle not burn. The DDM lotion is for dry skin. the gel should be used by oily skin. The skin care is very good but you should be skin typed correctly not going by guessing. There are 8 questions that the consultant should ask to figure out the right products for you. It is not one type for all. Please feel free to ask me any questions.


	The alcohol in the Clarifying Lotions is "traditional" alcohol. It's called SD alcohol, or denatured alcohol, which is mostly ethyl alcohol/ethanol, the drinking alcohol, with small amounts of rubbing alcohol or a bitter substance to prevent people from wanting to drink it.  Mild Clarifiying Lotion doesn't have alcohol (ethanol).

  	Clarifying Lotion 1 ingredients: WATER, ALCOHOL DENAT, GLYCERIN, WITCH HAZEL, ACETYL GLUCOSAMINE, CREATINE, SODIUM HYALURONATE, TREHALOSE, BUTYLENE GLYCOL, DISODIUM PHOSPHATE, DISODIUM EDTA, POTASSIUM SORBATE, PHENOXYETHANOL, BLUE 1 (CL 42090), YELLOW 5 (CL19140), [ILN29287]


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 15, 2011)

I started using the 3 step skin care (type 3) in January, and my skin looks so much better. I noticed a difference within a few days of trying out the product, and now that I've been using it or a month and a half, I've noticed a huge difference in my skin. My pores are clearer, and if I do get a pimple, it's super small and goes away after a day. I don't have huge breakouts anymore


----------

